# Stripe UK Launch + Multi-Currency Support!



## Reece-DM (Aug 15, 2013)

Making online payments work better also means making them work everywhere. Today, we’re getting a little closer: we’re crossing the Atlantic and launching Stripe in the UK.

We’ve worked hard not to compromise with this expansion. UK users get the same instant activation that we provide in the US and Canada. We support all major card types, including American Express. You retain complete control over your payment experience. And, as ever, it’s all covered by simple, flat pricing.

In addition to keeping the best parts, we’ve also built multi-currency support: the ability for UK businesses to charge customers around the world in US dollars, British pounds, and Euro. We’ll automatically handle all the conversions for you and deposit daily into your bank account.

We’ve been testing in the UK for a few months with companies like Teddle, Virgin Pure, Steer, andThread. To them and everyone else: we’re hugely grateful for your help and suggestions.

UK pricing starts at 2.4% and 20p per transaction + VAT. Volume pricing is available for businesses at scale—please get in touch if you expect to process more than £250,000 in the next year.

Taking Stripe global

We’re continuing to work on bringing Stripe to more businesses worldwide. We’ve opened an engineering office here in London—our bet is that global presence will make Stripe better for everyone. We’re already at work on the next countries and we're hiring globally. If you'd like to come work with us, we'd love to hear from you.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been waiting for Stripe to come here. Welcome to the UK. 

I see Stripe has brilliant work ethics:


Free lunch and dinner as well as endless snacks and beverages.
Open vacation policy. We don't count days.
Buy or build your ideal work environment.
Free gym membership.
Flexible work hours.
Free laundry service.
Competitive salary and equity packages.
Health, dental, and vision benefits.
Paid maternity and paternity leave.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah multi currency, that's great


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes that's a nice benefits package for sure.

I like the paternity leave part best.  Wife gets 3 months off :/ I get whatever I have banked at the time.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 18, 2013)

There are not many companies left who are so generous with the benefits, good for whoever is working for them!


----------

